
Handling the try/catch and if/else hell - micheleriva
https://www.hackdoor.io/articles/E1N4qpVP/handling-the-trycatch-and-ifelse-hell
======
Hackbraten
I hope that is satire. That “cleaned” result is barely readable and certainly
poorly maintainable.

